# Patent: New EF-S 18-55 With an LCD Display?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 19, 2018)

```
A <a href="http://thenewcamera.com/canon-patent-canon-ef-s-18-55mm-is-iii-kit-lens-with-display-screen/">patent has surfaced</a> pertaining to aberration reduction in interchangeable lenses.</p>
<p>Unrelated to the patent is an image showing an EF-S 18-55 kit lens with what appears to be an LCD display like we have seen on the <a href="https://www.adorama.com/ca70300is2.html?kbid=64393">Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS II</a>.</p>
<p>The patent does reference a “lens information display”.</p>
<p>We’ve been told that a new kit lens is coming this year, and it’s possible that it will be a new EF-S 18-55 IS. Though we haven’t confirmed a DSLR that could possibly be announced alongside such a lens.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Below is Japan Patent JP2018005130A:</strong></p>
<a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/JP2018005130A.pdf" class="pdfemb-viewer" style="" data-width="max" data-height="max"  data-toolbar="bottom" data-toolbar-fixed="off">JP2018005130A
</a>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 19, 2018)

Could this be an EF-S 18-55mm Nano USM?


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 19, 2018)

It would appear that the digital display and connecting electronics are getting cheaper than what a conventional distance scale would cost to add.

(Has an EF-S 18-55 ever had a distance scale before? Last three versions = no, but there may have been one back in the day perhaps.)

- A


----------



## photonius (Jun 19, 2018)

probably this could be done on any lens. As sample they took a 18-55, doubtful if they would use it in that lens unless it would make the lens cheaper (which seems unlikely).


----------



## fullstop (Jun 19, 2018)

Fantastic! So innovative, Canon. I will run out and buy it the moment it appears. Not.


----------



## Talys (Jun 19, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> It would appear that the digital display and connecting electronics are getting cheaper than what a conventional distance scale would cost to add.
> 
> (Has an EF-S 18-55 ever had a distance scale before? Last three versions = no, but there may have been one back in the day perhaps.)
> 
> - A



I suspect so. The distance scale is useful, in that no distance scale on a FBW lens makes it so that you have no idea where you're focused. I was not very fond of it, generally speaking, on the new 70-300 -- I much prefer the traditional windowed distance scale.

But still, the current 17-55 is kind of cheap-feeling and is very much kit-ish, whereas the new nano lenses look/feel much nicer and more modern.


----------



## fullstop (Jun 19, 2018)

you are not talking about the EF-S 17-55? It is an outstanding lens with a solid build. Expensive enough, so it better. I used it for 6 years on APS-C DSLRs and it has served me very well. When I sold it, it was still in decent shape despite a lot of use. 

In fact, Canon EF-S 17-55/2.8 IS was a primary reasons I did not switch from EOS 40D to Nikon back then, when the D300 came out. Nikon has a expensive "tank-like" built 17-55, complete with totally unneeded distance window and possibly also manual aperture ring and whathavenot mechanical shenanigans like Nikon screwdriver AF. Don't need it, dont want it, wont buy it, wont lug around bricks like that. 

To the day there is no finer f/2.8 mirrorslapper APS-C zoom with IS from any manufacturer in that focal length range.


----------



## jolyonralph (Jun 19, 2018)

I don't do video, but is this kind of thing useful for video people?


----------



## Talys (Jun 19, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> I don't do video, but is this kind of thing useful for video people?



I don't do video either, but the no-hunt autofocus speed of nano USM is desirable for video. The 18-135 Nano USM is a really nice video lens.

I think that generally speaking, in the context of a kit/consumer lens, nano USM feels very impressive.


----------



## slclick (Jun 20, 2018)

Is it so you can lock in it at 50 1.4 and be done with it Adam?


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 20, 2018)

slclick said:


> Is it so you can lock in it at 50 1.4 and be done with it Adam?



Set it and forget it. 8)

- A


----------



## tron (Jun 20, 2018)

Yet another useless upgrade. Maybe it will help to increase the price or just to show off. The 18-55 latest lenses ( IS STM series) are decent and cheap so they have value for money. Increasing their price will not do them justice. Maybe Canon could improve their IQ even a little more instead of adding this useless gimmick.


----------



## slclick (Jun 20, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Is it so you can lock in it at 50 1.4 and be done with it Adam?
> ...



You ARE a good sport!


----------



## Generalized Specialist (Jun 20, 2018)

Canon Rumors said:


> Unrelated to the patent is an image showing an EF-S 18-55 kit lens with what appears to be an LCD display like we have seen on the <a href="https://www.adorama.com/ca70300is2.html?kbid=64393">Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS II</a>.</p>



WTF is going on at Canon? The market is moving to upmarket mirrorless and they are spending limited resources on adding a gimmick to a low end kit lens while they delay thier FF mirrorless. It's like it's la-la-land at Canon corporate. Totally out of touch with reality and as dysfunctional as they come.


----------



## fullstop (Jun 20, 2018)

Join the CAN-apologists in their jubilant chants: 

Canon is selling most!
Canon knows everything!
Canon is CAN-NOVATIVE!
;D


----------



## maxfactor9933 (Jun 20, 2018)

wow.. thats awesome, cant wait to have one...


NOTTTTT

if this was a good thing, they have put it on new release 70-200mm
canon also knows this is garbage


----------



## fullstop (Jun 20, 2018)

especially in the ultra-dumb Canon implementation - see 70-300 IS II. utterly useless that way.


----------



## jolyonralph (Jun 20, 2018)

This is probably a "generic" lens image they are using for the patent. 

Remember patents are not products


----------



## fullstop (Jun 20, 2018)

i don't think so in this case. the illustration looks truly Canon butt ugly and dysfunctional, exactly as on 70-300 IS II. 


I consider any distance window useless. I want to see that information IN THE VIEWFINDER, not somewhere the lens barrel. But IF a company insists on putting a useless LCD on an outer lens barrel, then please make it at least look halfway decent. And make the information display at least a bit functional. 

useless, ugly and hard to read/interpret = "Canon dysfunctional"






Much better, much easier to interpret, not offensive to the eye = zeiss Batis [that's where Canon saw it first]:


----------



## fullstop (Jun 20, 2018)

it is really bonkers that Canon is wasting resources on useless gimmicks like this and then is not even able to make it anywhere near as nice as competition. Why does Canon not put resources into something that would really give them a leg up on competitors. Yes, ofc i am talking about Eye-Controlled AF [ECF] in an upgraded, 2018 , high-performance version.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 20, 2018)

Generalized Specialist said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Unrelated to the patent is an image showing an EF-S 18-55 kit lens with what appears to be an LCD display like we have seen on the <a href="https://www.adorama.com/ca70300is2.html?kbid=64393">Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS II</a>.</p>
> ...



yes because those same engineers that design lenses are the same people that would work in full frame mirrorless. Canon has like 2 engineers and they work out of some basement in Tokyo.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 20, 2018)

fullstop said:


> it is really bonkers that Canon is wasting resources on useless gimmicks like this and then is not even able to make it anywhere near as nice as competition. Why does Canon not put resources into something that would really give them a leg up on competitors. Yes, ofc i am talking about Eye-Controlled AF [ECF] in an upgraded, 2018 , high-performance version.



yes because I'm sure those lens engineers work on eyeAF firmware. I mean what the bloody heck are you whining about now?


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 20, 2018)

fullstop said:


> i don't think so in this case. the illustration looks truly Canon butt ugly and dysfunctional, exactly as on 70-300 IS II.
> 
> Much better, much easier to interpret, not offensive to the eye = zeiss Batis



yes, i'm sure canon would put the same technology in a 299 kit lens as a 2K zeiss batis.

the oxygen getting a little thin in the AvTvUniverse?


----------



## fullstop (Jun 20, 2018)

hehe, good to see at least one Canapologist getting into swing. LOL

It is not a matter of price. it is a matter of brains. Even if Canon would use the dirt cheap 1970s style LCD they are using on the 70-300 ... it is the information and how it is presented that really sucks.

What use it is to see the focal length a zoom is at in a lens display window, when you can also see it in on the zoom ring? And it even automatically shows equivalent FF focal length when the lens is used on a Canon crop mirrorslapper. WOW WOW WOW. So utterly senseless and useless ... but the DISTANCE information is in small letters and hard to read. LCD as poorly designed as an analogue, old-school hard-etched distance scale. It was not possible to do it differently in the past, with markings. But IF Canon decides to waste R&D resources on an LCD gimmick, then AT LEST do something USEFUL with it. 

Overall: truly CANNOVATIVE!


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 20, 2018)

fullstop said:


> hehe, good to see at least one Canapologist getting into swing. LOL



you are the first to whine about personal attacks and yet you do this. hypocrite much?

whining about tech on a 299 or less lens is ridiculous. only you would get offended by such a lens.


----------



## jolyonralph (Jun 20, 2018)

fullstop said:


> i am talking about Eye-Controlled AF [ECF] in an upgraded, 2018 , high-performance version.



It was hard enough to do with a handful of focus points. With the number of focus points you have now the chances of it getting the right point are slim. 

Anyway, I think the efforts for intelligent photography are being based more on AI and image analysis for determining what to put into focus, this means mirrorless (or live view mode for you slappers)


----------



## fullstop (Jun 20, 2018)

rrcphoto said:


> fullstop said:
> 
> 
> > hehe, good to see at least one Canapologist getting into swing. LOL
> ...



no. not only me. I bet majority of Canon customers would prefer the 5 bucks wasted on the useless crap LCD would be invested into slightly better coatings ... or a new paint job. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## SkynetTX (Jun 20, 2018)

tron said:


> Yet another useless upgrade.



+1. Instead of adding useless LCD display windows to the kit lenses Canon should improve the Image Quality and raise the maximum aperture of them. An EF-S 18-55mm f/2.8-4 IS (ring-type) USM would be much more useful than the EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS Mark 6.


----------



## magarity (Jun 20, 2018)

rrcphoto said:


> yes because those same engineers that design lenses are the same people that would work in full frame mirrorless. Canon has like 2 engineers and they work out of some basement in Tokyo.


More likely out of some attic loft. Japanese houses don't have basements as a general rule. This makes more sense anyway as clearly it's the heat in the loft that's addled their brains.


----------



## jolyonralph (Jun 21, 2018)

"Dear Canon.

We are so angry that Canon are possibly planning to add a new feature to the kit lens rather than just continue selling the existing one which wasn't that bad to begin with, even though there's no actual proof this is a real product yet.

But we must be angry about something!" 

Signed Forum Dwellers


----------



## fullstop (Jun 21, 2018)

Dear Canon,
do not waste precious time, effort and resources by adding useless GIMMICKS to lenses. Instead, please focus on finally bringing a decent FF mirrorless system to market. 
Signed: 1% of CR forum dwellers and 90% of non-CR-forum dwelling customers 

;D


----------



## scyrene (Jun 21, 2018)

SkynetTX said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Yet another useless upgrade.
> ...



Which would increase the price. This is the entry-level *kit lens*. Sales are driven by price, especially at the low end. The average newbie would barely notice or understand the difference between f/2.8 and f/3.5, but they would notice if the kit went up in price by $50. Some would also be put off by the increase in size and weight it would inevitably entail.

If you want better image quality and/or wider aperture, trade up. There are plenty of higher-quality options in the Canon lineup.


----------



## fullstop (Jun 21, 2018)

scyrene said:


> SkynetTX said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...



So funny. defend, defend, defend. All day long. Apologize, apologize, apologize Canon. No matter how useless a feature, how sub-par a product or how just plain wrong a Canon business practice is, it will be apologized by Canapologists here. Really fun to watch. Since they are not marketing shills, one has to ask as to WHY they the apologists are acting that way.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jun 21, 2018)

fullstop said:


> Dear Canon,
> do not waste precious time, effort and resources by adding useless GIMMICKS to lenses. Instead, please focus on finally bringing a decent FF mirrorless system to market.
> Signed: 1% of CR forum dwellers and 90% of non-CR-forum dwelling customers
> 
> ;D



If you think that managing aberration in a rather dark lens is a GIMMICK, that is fine! 
But before claiming that it is useless at least read the patent document to find out what it is about.


----------



## fullstop (Jun 21, 2018)

since you did not care to read, but only post: we were only talking about the (possible) useless LCD info display on the lens barrel. Any other possible improvements were not subject of this thread so far.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jun 21, 2018)

fullstop said:


> since you did not care to read, but only post: we were only talking about the (possible) useless LCD info display on the lens barrel. Any other possible improvements were not subject of this thread so far.


Actually the text document of the patent (in Japanese) is about aberration that is adaptively corrected based on the focal distance. It has nothing to do with the LCD screen. All the explanation is about the camera and lens that have this technology built into them. The LCD screen is just an example of showing the focal distance nothing else. There is no mention that this LCD screen is an integral part of this patent/technology. Read it then argue.


----------



## fullstop (Jun 21, 2018)

read the thread title. Up to now, all that was discussed in this thread was the "LCD display" gimmick. Wich is utterly useless. Only Canapologists see even this ... apologetic. 

If the Canon patent also includes IQ improvements that are visible in real life, nobody will have anything against that.


----------



## Aglet (Jun 22, 2018)

handy for scrolling text advertising on your WiFi enabled camera bodies.


----------



## fullstop (Jun 22, 2018)

Aglet said:


> handy for scrolling text advertising on your WiFi enabled camera bodies.



hehe! Not on a lens barrel display, it would not get much attention. ;-)

But I would not be surprised to see video ads pop-up on back LCDs of WiFi enabled-cameras and in electronic viewfinders ;-) and/or ransomware ... "transfer ### bitcoins immediately or your camera will be bricked beyond repair"!


----------



## tron (Jun 22, 2018)

bhf3737 said:


> fullstop said:
> 
> 
> > since you did not care to read, but only post: we were only talking about the (possible) useless LCD info display on the lens barrel. Any other possible improvements were not subject of this thread so far.
> ...


Correct! BUT (and this is a very big BUT) the Forum writer(s) themselves chose to use as a title: Patent: New EF-S 18-55 With an LCD Display? 

So they intentionally turned the attention to that instead of the patent content. So the topic of this thread is this possibility and not the very welcome IQ enhancements.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 22, 2018)

tron said:


> bhf3737 said:
> 
> 
> > fullstop said:
> ...



So, when someone looks deeper into the facts than the surface, that's an excuse to insult them? Actually, it's not surprising coming from someone who's shown a complete disregard for facts and a penchant for bigotry. 

The 'gimmick' of an LCD display on the lens aside, it's good to see Canon working on IQ improvements for kit lenses. For those who don't believe they would do so, I'd suggest comparing the EF-S 55-250mm IS II to the newer IS STM version.


----------



## slclick (Jun 22, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > bhf3737 said:
> ...



Selfish limited desire + Ego = delusion of global need. There, now there's a math equation for future Canon products.


----------



## fullstop (Jun 22, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> The 'gimmick' of an LCD display on the lens aside, it's good to see Canon working on IQ improvements for kit lenses. For those who don't believe they would do so, I'd suggest comparing the EF-S 55-250mm IS II to the newer IS STM version.



As stated before: nobody minds optical improvements to Canon lenses. Especially the Canon EF-S 18-55 really needed a good deal of improvements - in many, many tiny iterations - to make it from totally sub-par coke-bottle bottom shard [yes, I am talking of EF-S 18-55 1st gen and yes, I used it] to the really decent latest STM incarnation. 

The ONLY thing I - and others here! - have done, was to state that there would be more worthwhile areas for Canon to spend time, effort and resources on than on an LCD display on the lens barrel. This was 100% ON TOPIC with thread title. 

Which unfortunately cannot be said of your and other forum-known Canapologists' "incessant bleating and burping".


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 22, 2018)

fullstop said:


> The ONLY thing I - and others here! - have done, was to state that there would be more worthwhile areas for Canon to spend time, effort and resources on than on an LCD display on the lens barrel. This was 100% ON TOPIC with thread title.
> 
> Which unfortunately cannot be said of your and other forum-known Canapologists' "incessant bleating and burping".



Yeah, you’re right. Why would consumers want a distance scale on their lenses? What a useless feature. I mean, it’s on all the high-end lenses, but those plebeian consumers don’t need it. What the hell is Canon thinking, wasting time and resources on such a feature when they should be spending their time developing the specific products that one self-aggrandizing egotistical Canowhiner wants for himself.


----------



## fullstop (Jun 22, 2018)

distance information is not needed by majority typical purchasers and users of kit lenses. And if, a few etched markings would more than suffice. Especially when the information provided on the LCD is as user-unfriendly in its presentation as in case of the Canon EF 70-300 IS II. 

An LCD can provide more useful information than etched markings, but only if done right. Neither users of kit needs nor anybody else in their right mind needs a lens barrel LCD showing "currently selected focal length" on a zoom, when that information is also clearly visible on zoom ring markings. Even less so an automatic "FF equivalent focal length, when the lens is used on an APS-C sensor camera". The only useful information on a distance scale is "what DISTANCE has AF focused on currently and what DOF in front an in back do I have at the f-stop currently selected". Canon provides that information in a convoluted, old-school way. Zeiss Batis lenses show it much better, clearer, user- and n00b-kit-lens-user friendlier. Canon implementation is stupid and sucks from start to end. I trust you recognize the difference in usefulness and usability. 

But even on the Zeiss Batis lenses the LCD is a mere gimmick, not needed. There is one place where distance [currently focused distance!] + DOF information [pertaining to currently selected f-stop] should be displayed: in the (electronic) viewfinder and/or on back LCD of camera - whichever one is active. 

Lens LCD display = total Canon fail on all counts.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 22, 2018)

fullstop said:


> Lens LCD display = total Canon fail on all counts.



Yes, as usual...you know more than Canon about lenses, their features, and what millions of people want. Too bad for you those people ony exist in your imagination, and even more so that history has proven your knowledge isn’t worth the electrons used to transmit it.


----------



## tron (Jun 23, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > bhf3737 said:
> ...


I personally did not insult anyone! But I cannot oversee the fact that the important issue here is more the IQ improvements (especially if they will happen even in low end lenses) rather than the distance meter. And If I recall correctly someone has insulted for exactly the opposite: bhf3737 saying: "
If you think that managing aberration in a rather dark lens is a GIMMICK, that is fine! ". 
Of course that is a fine improvement and the discussed GIMMICK what was mentioned in the thread title 

So I decided to comment too.
But - regarding distance - If they really care so much about distance they could reintroduce the DOF functionality of EOS 600/630 possibly by taking into account the MPixel count of the camera and the circle of confusion. That would be an improvement!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 23, 2018)

tron said:


> I personally did not insult anyone!



No, you didn't. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 23, 2018)

Oh for crying out loud......

The camera and the lens both know what the focus distance is.....

We are faced with three options on the lens......

1) no distance indicator....


2) a mechanical scale which displays the gross distance, with very little precision....

3) a digital display which shows the distance very accurately.....

So, Canon chose the most accurate option and people are complaining? This is a non-issue which says more about the people than the lens.....


----------



## fullstop (Jun 23, 2018)

@don
I am criticizing such a LCD lens barrel display on numerous counts and levels.

1. It is "information in the wrong place" 
Shooting-relevant information should generally and always be presented in the viewfinder or on the camera display (LiveView mode, mirrorless), having to look at the lens barrel is a distraction. Even when setting up for landscape shots - camera on tripod - deciding on distance, DOF, aperture and all other capture parameters, it would be far more helpful to have all information presented on one display. On analogue cameras this was physically not possible. On digital/electronic cameras it is: on the big main LCD of the camera and/or in the viewfinder - as overlay/bottom line info in OVFs, and even simpler in EVFs. 

2. If Canon however, still believes there are a few people who prefer to look up distance/DOF info on lens barrels, then please make it "worthwhile" - on the right lenses and in a really good implementation

a) On a cheap consumer kit zoom lens, a few etched markings should be more than sufficient, since any serious photographer concerned about distance/DOF is not very likely to use an EF-S 18-55 for that task. Maybe not for Canapologists though who may be "always using the distance scales on their kit zoom lenses,for every single shot".  

b) If Canon despite all of this still wants to put an LCD display on a lens barrel, then please make it at least "worthwhile" and "decent" ... 

Zeiss Batis LCD is also "superfluous", but at least it is "nicely done and intuitive" - if you ever use it. It clearly shows DOF for currently selected focus distance and current aperture setting in one clean image. 






It is an example for how a digital display can be so much superior to hard-coded analogue etchings on a lens barrel. It is just the display is in the wrong place. It should be shown that way in VF or on camera display, along with all other shot-relevant information like ISO, Av, Tv, EV +/-, flash settings & status etc. 

In stark contrast to this implementation, STUPID Canon has just grafted the hard-coded lens barrel markings 1:1 onto an LCD display on the EF 70-300 IS II. Look at this. Which information display would you prefer? 





Canon added an even more unneeded mode button to access additional display modes that do not show any distance/DOF information at all, but tell the dumb user, what focal length he/she selected on the zoom ring. And when lens is mounted on an APS-C camera, what FF equivalent focal length that would be. WOW. Just WOW. As if a single user of an EF 70-300 or an EFG-S 18-55 would ever care about that. I look through the viewfinder/LCD display and turn the zoomring until I get the desired framing for the shot. It is totally irrelevant to me whether i have currently selected precisely 149mm or 168mm or 199mm focal length. I will only curse my luck, when i find out that i am focal length limited on the long or short end of the zoom I have in my camera at the moment. 

But ofc it is only me and all Canapologists certainly do need a lens LCD display on their kit lenses showing "FF equivalent focal length selected".


----------



## fullstop (Jun 23, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> fullstop said:
> 
> 
> > Lens LCD display = total Canon fail on all counts.
> ...



No. But I know what i see. And i don't like what I see on a Canon lens LCD.


----------



## fullstop (Jun 23, 2018)

tron said:


> But - regarding distance - If they really care so much about distance they could reintroduce the DOF functionality of EOS 600/630 possibly by taking into account the MPixel count of the camera and the circle of confusion. That would be an improvement!



+100 ... motion seconded! But most posters here don't even have the slightest clue what we are referring to. 

I would even go further: I would LOVE to have a fully functional DISTANCE-related trigger trap function on [some or all] Canon EOS cameras, similar to what is implemented on some of the higher-end Nikon DSLRs. 

But in Canon EOS firmware, *selected focus distance information* is treated like a red-headed stepchild anyways. Some (older) EF shards [eg 50/1.4!] cannot even report the set focus distance back to camera. And even with the newest, most expensive and "advanced" CPU'd/chipped EF, EF-S, EF-M lenses and the most expensive and "advanced" Canon cameras focus distance information is NOT SHOWN in image EXIF data. 

And it is definitely NOT displayed in the Canon-universe anywhere before/during image capture - except on the EF 70-300 IS II lens display. In an extremely crude, unintuitive, truly "Canon-esque" way. 

Only Canon can. Do it like that. 

So put them 1970s style lens barrel LCD displays on all Mark II, III, IV, V, iterated Canon lenses. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 23, 2018)

fullstop said:


> @don
> I am criticizing such a LCD lens barrel display on numerous counts and levels.
> 
> 1. It is "information in the wrong place"
> ...



I tend to agree with you. If they do put on a digital display, make it worthwhile! Show the real distance, like instead of a representation of the old analog scale, show the real digital number..... and show the DOF info as well....

I hope they have learned from others and from before and this time, do it right!


----------



## fullstop (Jun 23, 2018)

again, I would like to have this kind of distance and DOF information in some shooting situations. But NOT on the lens barrel, but in the viewfinder or on camera rear display [liveview / mirrorless].

Zeiss Batis OLED Display 

Distance Info "far" 





Distance Info "near" 





https://www.ephotozine.com/article/zeiss-batis-85mm-f-1-8-sonnar-t--review-28399

Canon 1970s LCD dot matrix display on EF 70-300 IS II, launched in 2017!  











I can already hear the Canapologists here ... "but ... but ... the Canon lens display can also display which direction shake the IS system has discovered and wants to correct for". Yes. Canon can! Indeed! Exactly the type of information I always wanted to know and see on the lens barrel. LOL








> An electronic display of the focusing distance is quite useful as there is no indication on the lens barrel itself. Also on this display is a depth of field indicator that changes as the lens is zoomed. This latter function is not very useful as only f/8 and f/22 appear and the scale is just too small. The second option is a display of focal length set, but again it is of doubtful relevance as the figures are etched very clearly on the lens barrel, right next to the display. Finally, an indicator can show the amount of shake in two directions, *but as we are looking either through the viewfinder or at the back screen, having such a display does not really help at all. If the display were not there, the lens would be no less useful and no less easy to operate.*


https://www.ephotozine.com/article/canon-ef-70-300mm-f-4-5-6-is-ii-usm-review-31038

Now, Canapologists, go ahead and tell us, why the Canon implementation is superior, why Canon "knows best what is good for us" and why this cr*p should go on every Canon [kit zoom] lens. ;D


----------



## bhf3737 (Jun 23, 2018)

fullstop said:


> ... go ahead and tell us, why the Canon implementation is superior ...



Show any other implementation of a lens LCD display by any manufacturer that does all the three below: 

1. The distance mode, both feet and meter markings are electronically displayed, together with an interactive depth of field scale, that changes depending of the focal length.
2. The focal length mode shows the numbers printed on the barrel, and it can automatically calculate the equivalency to the 35mm format, when mounted on APS-C/APS-H cameras.
3. The IS mode shows the volume of compensation in both axis, useful to keep the lens steady when shooting low-light scenes.

If you shoot video, you will get it.

The above plus: 
4. the "Instant AF" technology (in EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS II USM that has this kind of LCD display); and 
5. the "adaptive aberration correction" (that has been the subject of the patent) 
if put into a cheap entry level kit lens are worth nothing at all?!


----------



## fullstop (Jun 23, 2018)

well, there is no Zeiss Batis *zoom* ... so #1 is not comparable (yet). Canon EF 70-300 IS II is only zoom atm with such a lens display. I cannot see usefulness of case #2 and #3 in any way. Certainly enough to justify a lens barrel display. Distance + DOF info would better be displayed in viewfinder and/or on camera display.


----------



## Aglet (Jul 4, 2018)

Fuji can provide focus distance in EVF... 
I did not find it to be a useful feature.


----------

